# ?

## Vlad_Master

.           `   .    ,      .

----------


## Pentax

7,62.  .  -   . ,  .  .   . 
,    .   -      ( . 
:  http://www.poltavaforum.com/zakladi-...kt-7-62-a.html http://www.poltavaforum.com/zagalniy...kt-7-62-a.html

----------

